# Best deal for Halloweekend?



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

We go and stay on grounds in the hotel breakers and love it. Friday nights are the best or least crowded. We live only 3 hrs. south of CP and are planning now for our yearly June trip up for a few days. By far our favorite park and voted # 1 amusement park 12 years in a row now. It really is a great place. Ghostly Manor is a seasonal HH and is open now till Nov. and is rated as one of the very best.....its located just a few miles south of CP in Sandusky as well.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Are there any great discount for Cedar Pointe during that weekend?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

we haven't been in a few years but the always had a great deal on there website. two nights plus 4 friday tickets and two saturday tickets, that was the standard halloweekend deal. not sure of the pricing now.


----------

